# Announcement of Mimi's Kittens



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Purrfactor are pleased to announce the safe arrival of 6 of Mimi's kittens - yayyyyyyyyyyy 

I got into bed with her just after 10pm and she snuggled up with me and started having contractios about 10.30, with the first baby being born soon after at 11.10pm on 6th Oct and the last one at 1.17am on 7th Oct.

She did have 10 altogether - 1 of them fully grown and already dead when born. She left it alone as she already knew (and so did i by the colour) but still i tore the sack open and tried to see if anything would work but sadly not - and even though i knew it was dead i cradled it in my hand and stroked it - poor baby.
1 was a lot smaller with no fur at all but had all its features and claws bless but this one was younger.
The other 2 were teeny tiny and had been dead for weeks.

Overall we are so pleased with 6 healthy kittens - so proud of Mimi.

She is snuggled up with them now having a nap and purring her head off!

The lightest one was 65g and the largest 85g!! And you can tell which is the biggest too!!

Well im off for a nap, so I will speak to u all when i wake up! xx


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS










Iam so happy for you, she certainly has big litters, its a shame you lost some but 6 is lovely.

They are born alot lighter than british, ive not had one born less than 100g yet, it must vary quite a bit between breeds. Are you going to weigh them daily, i do for the 1st few weeks, its a good way of making sure there all thriving, mine usually put on about 10-20g a day and there usually double there birth weight in the first week.

No sign yet of fizz's , today is day 65 so hopefully i wont be waiting much longer.

Looking forward to some piccies, what colours did you get?

jenxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Congratulations. I am so pleased that you have 6 healthy kittens and I am very sorry for the others that didn't make it.

Fingers crossed the 6 continue to be healthy little bundles

Louise
X


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Congratulations! - and that was quite a quick delivery too. Six is a lovely number though it's always disappointing to lose some even if they're obviously partially reabsorbed (something I haven't had for some years but used to get quite often with my Burmese).

So what colours have you got? And did she have them on your bed?

Liz


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

lizward said:


> Congratulations - and that was quite a quick delivery too. Six is a lovely number though it's always disappointing to lose some even if they're obviously partially reabsorbed (something I haven't had for some years but used to get quite often).
> 
> So what colours have you got?
> 
> Liz


Yes she was very quick - i was surprised!! Some as quick as 10 minutes apart! 
But she is 5 years old and thats probably why all 10 didnt make it till the end - never mind though 6 healthy ones is fantastic. I am very pleased!!

It appears we have 1 lilac girl and the other 5 are blue (mixture of both sexes)

And no she didnt have them on my bed - as soon as the contractions started i got out of bed and she followed me to the wardrobe where it was all set up for her.



jens4cats said:


> CONGRATULATIONS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have weighed them again and they have put on a bit more weight - am unsure how accurate the first weight was but thats because i didnt want to upset her too much cos she just wanted to settle down with them.

Come on fizz - lets see some healthy babies!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS  thats fantastic news, looking forward to the updates and the pics of course


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Just woke up and this was the first thought on my mind. Huge congratulations Saff and what a HUGE litter. You must be absolutely shattered and I bet momma cat is too. Hope all 6 are doing well and cant wait to see pics once you have had a well deserved rest


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

congratulations to you and to mum.
6 beautiful healthy kittens - lots of pics please when you are ready!!!!

I have this all to look forward to next year - it is so exciting!!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Congratulations.. I bet you're really made up, and sounds like Mum is too.

Poor babies who didnt make it though.. bless them.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sorry about the ones that didnt make it, but congratulations on the 6 healthy ones,well done,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww congratulations hun *


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

A huge congratulations to you and mum 

I hope the little ones grow well  xx


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Huge congratulations, Saffron, on the arrival of Mimi's enormous litter.

Sorry that some didn't make it - this can happen, especially with such a large number of kittens. 

However, look on the positive side - you have six babies. Lets hope they all continue to thrive.

Welcome to the world little ones!!!!  - Well done Mimi !


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

congratulations! hope they all do well


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Congratulations - welldone Mimi!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Congrats hun xx


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Congratulations! Welcome babies


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Congratulations Saff & Mimi - I bet you are over the moon!!!

D x


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Saff are you home yet, how are the little cherubs doing?


----------



## Jacqui_UK (Oct 7, 2008)

Aww congrats - cannot wait for the pics.


----------



## PussyCatNan (Jun 24, 2008)

CONGRATS Saffron and Mimi, delighted with your good news


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*"CONGRATS" Zowie on your new arrivals looking forward to the pikkies*


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> Saff are you home yet, how are the little cherubs doing?


Hi jen - i have been home with her all day - pulled a sickie! LOL 
Im leaving anyway so what does it matter what they think of me


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Well guys I cannot seem to upload the pictures on here - keeps saying its failed.
I have managed to upload one on my website though if you would like to have a look:

Purrfactor - Kittens Available (Burmese & Siamese)


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Hi jen - i have been home with her all day - pulled a sickie! LOL
> Im leaving anyway so what does it matter what they think of me


Good for you, stuff em!

Are they doing ok?


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> Good for you, stuff em!
> 
> Are they doing ok?


awww they are doing brilliantly hun. Im keeping an eye on the smallest one tho which is a lilac girl as she weighed the least at 70g - although she seems to be feeding ok


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Iam glad there doing well, had a look on your web there beutifull!

Fizz is still keeping me waiting shes been in and out of her box and licking herself alot and now shes hiding under the bed. shes acting very strange so i think she will have them tonight. fingers crossed


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm envious even though I've got a litter of seven 

Liz


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, just had a look, she looks really contented with them*


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

Congrats Saffy, can't wait for the pics, hugs to you and kits x


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Just seen the pic on your website - they look really good, although I must admit I can't tell the difference between the colours at all!!!

Glad they are all doing so well

Louise
X


----------

